# From UK want to move to Spain. Advice please



## KK81 (11 mo ago)

Hello. 
I want this to be a year of change and would like to move to Barcelona for a year.
My Spanish is OK, but not fluent enough to work in a multilingual job, so I'm currently doing a TEFL course. 

My questions: 1. Teaching English doesn't pay much in Spain. Is the cost if living too high for such a wage? (€700-1100 per month).

2. I am a British Citizen, but have an Irish passport, would that make any difference in terms if visas? Or how long I could stay?

3. I have sold my property in the UK and have read that you have to pay tax in Spain depending on your assets. Please could someone clarify?

I would really like a year out and a bit of an adventure, but maybe I'm not being realistic. Any help/ advice would be appreciated!


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

With an Irish Passport you have a right of residence in Spain provided you register within 90 days and demonstrate a reasonably healthy bank account and private healthcare. Contrary to this a work contract will suffice. Working in Teaching is definitely possible but doing so in Barcelona as a complete novice with probably meaning long hours with split shifts working with children. Exam classes with adults will be harder to do without fairly extensive experience. Expect very low pay provided you get full teaching 20- 22 hours. Fruit pickers will soon pick up a minimum wage of a 1.000 euros a month whereas English teachers might struggle to reach that. So it basically comes down to how much savings you have. Barcelona will be expensive to rent in but I imagine flat sharing makes it easier.
If having sold uk property and not paid CGT it would be advisable not to move until either the very end of this year or go next January as Spain could tax any uk profits if you got your residency this year.


----------



## KK81 (11 mo ago)

Thanks so much @kaipa I really appreciate all your help.


----------



## KK81 (11 mo ago)

9


kaipa said:


> With an Irish Passport you have a right of residence in Spain provided you register within 90 days and demonstrate a reasonably healthy bank account and private healthcare. Contrary to this a work contract will suffice. Working in Teaching is definitely possible but doing so in Barcelona as a complete novice with probably meaning long hours with split shifts working with children. Exam classes with adults will be harder to do without fairly extensive experience. Expect very low pay provided you get full teaching 20- 22 hours. Fruit pickers will soon pick up a minimum wage of a 1.000 euros a month whereas English teachers might struggle to reach that. So it basically comes down to how much savings you have. Barcelona will be expensive to rent in but I imagine flat sharing makes it easier.
> If having sold uk property and not paid CGT it would be advisable not to move until either the very end of this year or go next January as Spain could tax any uk profits if you got your residency this year.


----------



## KK81 (11 mo ago)

Thanks so much @kaipa I really appreciate all your help.


----------



## davy85 (Mar 12, 2012)

KK81 said:


> Hello.
> I want this to be a year of change and would like to move to Barcelona for a year.
> My Spanish is OK, but not fluent enough to work in a multilingual job, so I'm currently doing a TEFL course.
> 
> ...



Hi, here you have the going rates for new English teachers in Barcelona:

Group classes in private academies (teaching adults and kids): 12-15€/hour
In-company classes: 20€/hour
Private classes: 18-22€/hour

Teachers typically cobble together a timetable doing a bit of everything, e.g. 15 hours per week of groups, a couple of in-company classes and then fill in the gaps in their timetable with some private classes. With a bit of effort you would take home 1200-1500€/month.

/SNIP/

Post Brexit, having an Irish passport is a massive help and you'd get snapped up quite quickly for English teaching work as it is much easier to to employ you.

A year of adventure is entirely possible and I'd highly recommend doing it! Good luck


----------



## KK81 (11 mo ago)

Thanks so much for this. I do feel more encouraged. I know I'm not going to make a fortune teaching English in Europe, but I'm going going into it to make money, I just really want a year of doing something different but not be mega skint in the process!

As for looking for accommodation in Barca, are there areas you'd recommend looking at? Best websites to try etc?


----------



## davy85 (Mar 12, 2012)

You're welcome!

For accommodation I'd recommend Idealista and Habitaclia. There are also a lot of active Facebook groups for this type of thing, you should find them with a simple search.


----------

